# CHECK THIS ONE OUT!!!



## whosyerdaddy (Mar 4, 2005)

HERE's one i thought everybody might want to look at.   WOW!!     whosyerdaddy!!!


----------



## diggerjeff (Mar 4, 2005)

outstanding bottle!!!!  what do you suppose it is worth??


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi whosyerdaddy !
 Is this bottle yours ? Dug ?
 AWESOME !!! If mint $5000.00 + 
 Thanks for sharing , Brian


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx fer lookin guys.   I pulled this pic off an auction site.  cant rememeber which one.  Maybe Pacific Glass?  I have watched this bottle for several years.  The last time it sold  I think it was Hagenbuch's auction and it sold for $7000.00.   This time it only brought $6000.00.   There are a few of the big cobalt Nash"s root beers out there but this is the only one of these "I" know about.   I'm sure there are a couple of others around someplace getting dusty.lol  huntin bottles is like huntin gold.   u look for dust and sometimes u find a nugget.    if u want a pic I'll be happy to email one.   thanx again fer lookin.   jess remember if it's a Baltimore Loop Seal it's probably not a soda.               whosyerdaddy!!!!


----------



## Roger Lightsey (Mar 5, 2005)

Awsome bottle, thats great


----------



## bottles141 (Mar 5, 2005)

Wow!!! What a sweet bottle. Whish i had that in my collection, maybe the bottlegods will shine down on me this year and i will find one, it never hurts to dream alittle. Ha Ha Ha!!


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

yeah paul,   this one is definitely on my want list for Christmas!!   And by the way,  welcome to the forum.


----------



## bearswede (Mar 5, 2005)

Here's a nice one... And a bit more affordable...


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Mar 6, 2005)

bearswede is that a pic of uer grand daughter?      i have a 1 year old grand daughter and her name is isabel.     we call her izzy or iz for short    i   wouldn't take a dollar and a half fer her       those owen root beers are nice and yes a little bit more affordable     i bought 2 blob top owens pontiled one time fer $50.  they werent root beers thogh but still nice         most of the cobalt   cincinnati  root beers i've seen came out across the river in newport ky.     is that uer bottle??


----------



## bearswede (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Hoosier...

 Yip... That's my granddaughter... No, not my bottle... It's on Glassworks' current auction, along with a whole bunch of (in my opinion) desirous pieces of old glass...

 Are you from Indiana???

 Ron


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Mar 6, 2005)

yep thats me jess an OLD southern indiana redneck boy trying to git by.    dont git me wrong being a redneck dont make u a racist      being a redneck is jess a way of life     being a racist is jess being ignorant      i like marshall tucker and john lee hooker!!!!!      i also like catching fish and eatin fish      if i tell u im goin to town and i'll be back dreckly if uer a hoosier u know what time that is.lol          whosyerdaddy!!!!!!!


----------



## bearswede (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey whose...

 Nothin' wrong with a red neck... We all get'im at my age...Wrinkles too... It's all just character!!!

 Glad to hear there's another bottle nut who's (or should I say: whos'e?) a blues fan... My elder daughter went to Earlham which gave me the opportunity to visit your fair state when she graduated...Spent most of my time trying to get thru Ohio tho... Lottsa deer!

 Ron


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Mar 6, 2005)

bearswede        we eat them buggers down here         jes like beef     fed on soybeans and corn         picked up a nice WOODBURY & BUSCHMILLER             NEWPORT, KY.     hutch soda for my collection yesterday      traded with a friend of mine               ya got any INDIANA or KENTUCKY   sodas u wanna trade????                 whosyerdaddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 6, 2005)

A yinger ding dang dong I love John Lee Hooker and I bena playen blues harp fo thurty yars lol Taz[]


----------



## bearswede (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, boy howdy!!!

 Maybe, Taz, we can git together at the bottle show next month an' belt out Hootchie Cootchie Man for the folks!

 ( I know, that's Muddy, not John Lee... but it is a good blues tune, no?)

 Ron


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Mar 6, 2005)

hey how about John Lee's rare appearing in the blues bros. movie       BOOM BOOM BOOM      awesome!!!!    Muddy Waters woulda been great to see that man perform.      whosyerdaddy!!!!!


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Mar 6, 2005)

hey taz  good to hear from another John Lee fan.                   whosyerdaddy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 6, 2005)

B.B.King , George Thorogood! Ya talk to me baby!!! "Ya can't play the blues if ya dont drink the booze"!! Ye Haw Taz Over and out![8D]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 6, 2005)

Ron,[8D] you bring a git fiddle and I promise you I can bend some notes! Yehawwww! lol Taz


----------



## bearswede (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey, 'daddy...

 I saw Muddy play in a tiny venue at Umass back in the 70's... Altho his band was doing most of the tunes, when Muddy was on, you knew you were in the room with THE KING OF THE BLUES!!!


 Taz... My only instrument is my desire to sing (Don't mistake that for ability...), but I'm pretty good at whoops an' hollers like Linin' Track, stuff like that...

 Ron


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 15, 2005)

damn!,.........[:-]


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 18, 2005)

Muddy???........who's that?


                    I seen Robert Johnson last week!,.......LOL,.......

 Im down with the Mtn Sound......,I also play upright Bass,and Banjo....!
  cool to know theres fans of that genre of music left!.....


----------

